# How can I recreate these nails?!



## barbie.doll (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey dolls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've fallen inlove with Lady Gaga's nails. They're a simple french manicure with a pink bow on one nail.




http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/7030/58510616dp3.jpg

Does anyone know how I can do this myself? Or where I can find those bows? I desperately want to do my nails like this for an upcoming event! Any help will be appreciated! 

Thank you!


----------



## Jinni (Feb 3, 2009)

Check out this tutorial by Asami. The girl does amazing nail art

3D Acrylic Ribbon | My Manicure


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Feb 3, 2009)

You might be able to find bow shapes in a craft store and then you can use some nail glue to stick the bow to your nail


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you for that link Jinni! That is very cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And thank you Blueeyes for that suggestion. I'll go check out the craft store today!


----------

